# Building a gas fire pit



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I will be building a gas fire pit for my deck. I figure I have two possible was to go. 

The first is to get a new section of cement sewer pipe about 36 inches wide and cut a 18 inch piece of it off. Lay that on the deck and mortar rock veneer to it and create a flagstone ledge on top. Pros is it would be round, and look really nice. Cons is getting one and moving such a heavy thing somewhere to cut it.

The 2nd way is to build a octagon fire pit out of metal studs and cement board then veneer it with rock and create a flagstone ledge on top. Pros - much easier to do. Cons - won't be as pretty as a round one.

Question 1 - I don't think the standard non-load bearing metal studs made from 25 guage will be strong enough. Not sure if they make stronger ones or where to get them?

Question 2 - anybody else got any ideas on who to build one other then the ways I came up with? Gotta be cheap.


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

or you could have a metal shop fab you a circle with angle iron and then you can line it with copper sheet metal and put flagstone on the edges. or use the same octogon idea but have it fabbed out of angle and then then skin it with rock veneer, i do like the 36" sewer pipe idea, but it would be a bear to move around and it would be a matter of how much room you would have to get it into your deck.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, it turns out our county won't allow any custom gas fire pits now. So I have to resort to plan B and buy a premade one. Had the gas lines installed and am waiting for the inspection so I can get on with this!


----------



## aaronwilliams12 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you want to build a cheap pit why don't you use rock and cement?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

aaronwilliams12 said:


> If you want to build a cheap pit why don't you use rock and cement?


HOW HIGH ARE YOU?

*5 year old thread* 

And if you even bothered to read it, he _*COULDN'T*_ build a custom one.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I make the mistake of bringing back old posts all the time. At least it shows he is doing searches rather then just asking the same question over again....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

get ahold of a cast iron sewer manhole frame from like this pic....this is at my house, they're 9" tall, don't rust, warp, distort....works great,


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

geesus, and then i catch the 5 yr old thingie....neva mind


----------

